# Which Grease?



## TheDoc46 (May 16, 2011)

Which grease would you say is the most pratical for bike maintenance? 

Should I be going for White Lithium Grease? 

Or just regular maintenance grease? 

I'm in the process of switching out my frame (like for like) Pulling out my forks, i noticed the grease was white, hence why I'm asking if I need white lithium grease.

The bearings in the headset cup, are held in by a clear grease. So should I get both? 

Sorry, I dunno, hence why I'm in the begineers corner !


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

White lithium grease tends to dry up, I would avoid it. For suspension I would use grease like Slick Honey for minimum friction, but I've never worked on a grease-lubricated fork (only oil bath) so check with the manufacturer recommendations if any.

For bearings I also like to use Slick Honey. A heavier grease will last longer but have a tiny bit more friction.

For everything else, like threaded fasteners, I use high temperature synthetic automotive grease because I already have a tube of it and it is enough to last me several lifetimes.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I like only the synthetics.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

On a bike it doesn't really matter if the grease is synthetic or not. Synthetic greases are considered higher quality because they are made to be only one kind of hydrocarbon, whereas regular grease is distilled from petroleum and may have a variety of components. That means synthetic grease is more pure and has better long-term stability, but besides that it isn't that much different. What additives the manufacturer uses probably makes a bigger difference in terms of performance. Synthetic grease might tend to have better additives to help justify the higher price, but I don't know for sure (and it would depend on the manufacturer).

Not that synthetic grease is expensive. I probably paid less than $10 for the tube I have, and I don't think I will ever use it up. It's Mobile 1 synthetic grease intended for automotive use. My point is use what you can find, and if you can't find synthetic grease or don't know if grease is synthetic, don't worry about it.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

i use regular auto grease because it's what i have. marine grease is good if your bike gets wet.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Plan on going to Home Depot to pick up some marine grease; cheaper and it works.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

I use park synthetic bike grease for bearings and fastener install, and I have free access to any kind of industrial grease you can think of.
Chain lube is personal preference for your conditions.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

There's supposed to be something weird that lithium does to some of the rubber. Aside from that - whatever. I've been using Phil Wood, but I doubt that I'll buy something that expensive when I run out. Can't remember how I acquired it, but I doubt I paid retail... Anyway, it's a "magic unicorn" bike grease that's probably near-identical to marine bearing grease.


----------



## Wayne Meuir (Apr 28, 2011)

Bel Ray Waterproof Grease is really good stuff and is avialable at most motorcycle shops. It is a relatively light grease and will not harm any of the seals or other rubber or synthetic materials that it comes into contact with.

Wayne


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I just use the Park-branded grease. Seems to work fine. Sometimes I'll buy a tube of Finish Line brand, if that's what the shop has in stock. I use the same grease for everything -- wheel bearings, headset bearings, bottom-bracket bearings (on older bikes), for greasing threads, etc.


----------



## TheDoc46 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, I'm just curious as to why the previous grease that the manufacturer used would be white in color? Normally grease is a yellowish clear color isn't it? This was on the aluminum upper fork bar that slots into the headset frame. The headset cup bearings are in a clear yellowish grease, but the bar was in a coat of white grease?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Probably just a coloring.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

TheDoc46 said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I'm just curious as to why the previous grease that the manufacturer used would be white in color? Normally grease is a yellowish clear color isn't it? This was on the aluminum upper fork bar that slots into the headset frame. The headset cup bearings are in a clear yellowish grease, but the bar was in a coat of white grease?


Grease is usually white or a blackish blue, but they do come in different colors.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

i have red grease


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

dundundata said:


> i use regular auto grease because it's what i have. marine grease is good if your bike gets wet.


Same here. Specifically I use Coastal All Purpose grease. About $3 at your local auto store. Lasts forever.

Any time I have a headset apart, I'll clean out the old grease (simple green or similar, rinse and let dry) and then re-pack with fresh grease.

Works for my car wheel bearings. I can't imagine my headset needing more protection than that.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a friend who gave me a tube of Phil Wood for Christmas about 5 years in row...I have 3 tubes I've not touched. I use it for bearings..hubs, bottom brackets, headsets etc. 

I use White Lightning Crystal grease for fastener threads, seat posts, bottom bracket cups etc. I like that it's really, really clear.

I have a Dualco mini grease gun for each. They're great for putting just the right amount of grease exactly where you want it.


----------

